# Climbing rope leashes



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was recently helping out with some rescues and they had couple of these mountain dog leashes that are made from recycled climbing rope, they were super comfortable to hold. 

I want to get one, but I found a slightly cheaper option on ebay which looks very similar and the feedback is good as well. Heavy Duty Climbing Rope Dog Leash 6ft Free Shipping | eBay

But I'm still debating whether to go with mountain dog or not. 

Does anyone use these?


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I have one of these: Ruffwear Knot-a-Leash
I like it. But, I don't see a reason to choose this over a good quality leather leash.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I like it. But, I don't see a reason to choose this over a good quality leather leash.


I've tried ruffwear, but I dont like the texture of nylon handle, I usually use spiffy dog and I love it, but I've probably had it for 3 years now and its starting to look a bit frayed, so I wanted to try something else. I'm not really a big fan of leather leashes, too stiff for my liking.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a couple of these leashes. I really, really like them. I prefer the type that does not have metal joining the loops of rope because after a while it rusts. But then again we live by the sea so there is salty air which may not be a problem where you are. This is the leash I let Mol drag around and when it gets dirty I just chuck it in the washing machine. 
I may be biased though, I like rope because it reminds me of genoa and halyard sheets from when I use to sail.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

There's leather, and then there's leather.
I have a couple 1/2" latigo leather leashes that are butter soft.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Unosmom said:


> I've tried ruffwear, but I dont like the texture of nylon handle, I usually use spiffy dog and I love it, but I've probably had it for 3 years now and its starting to look a bit frayed, so I wanted to try something else. I'm not really a big fan of leather leashes, too stiff for my liking.


There's nice leather and stiff leather. I have leather that is as soft as any other material you could buy. Take a look at www.handcrafteddogcollars.com


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I have several of these from ellas lead and like them. I like color code things so I've got black, blue, red, pink, yellow/black, red/black, maybe some other colors too.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

There is that, but I got my leashes from J & J, they were something like $30 apiece and are gorgeous!
http://www.jjdog.com/



RawPitbulls said:


> There's nice leather and stiff leather. I have leather that is as soft as any other material you could buy. Take a look at www.handcrafteddogcollars.com


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> There is that, but I got my leashes from J & J, they were something like $30 apiece and are gorgeous!
> J & J Dog Supplies - Dog Training equipment for Dog Obedience, Dog Agility, Dog Flyball, and more.


Is it bad that I am considering ordering 3-4 different leashes off of this site and I JUST spent $250 on a leash?! I think I have an addiction LOL!


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I just get some old climbing rope myself, tie a carabiner or snap to one end, make a loop in the other... A lot cheaper (for me anyway) and I can make it whatever length I need.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a leash made out of climbing rope. it's thick and heavy duty.
the fittings are heavy brass. i've never used it. if i found one that
was 12" i would buy it.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I just took a look at the eBay link. I think they are too expensive. NO WAY would I pay over $10 for one of those. And look for a brass or bronze snap. Stainless steel has a horrible tendency for the chrome to chip off, and its not as strong or heavy as bronze.


----------

